# VCA Jewelry



## AmbyH (Nov 9, 2021)

Does anyone here loves the signature clover leaf VCA jewelry? 

Because, I myself loved it so so much!


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## lasharn (Dec 1, 2021)

I actually have mine in pearly white, just for a quite simple and yet sophisticated look!


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have one signature cloverleaf VCA bracelet and its scarlet red color is just amazing. I always like to wear it because it gives me an elegant look!


----------



## sanashah (Mar 11, 2022)

yes i love it


----------

